

Discuss on HN: why isn't Tesla making any utility/delivery chassis? - samstave

Given Teslas supercharging stations allowing one to drive from LA to NYC by ~2015 - Why not make delivery vehicle chassis for &quot;free&quot; long haul delivery?<p>I&#x27;d also like to see Tesla chassis&#x2F;tech available to third party builders for things such as motorhomes...<p>Will tesla ever go this direction?
======
dylanhassinger
one step at a time

